# Tommy's BTS 09 Thurs Pics



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Started out Thursday morning by stopping at Jonathon's Railroad. 


















































































Then it was off to the Marriott, the BTS, meeting up with MLS friends and setting up the Live Steam Tack.























































Later

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,

THX for the pix. You know I have NEVER seen Jonathan's backyard. I've been to his house numerous times to pick-up items, but never seen the railroad. Very nice. I love that picture of him in the chair, running his train. The good life, for sure. AND who is the "motley crew" at the tailgate?









See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the saying?? "Old friends meeting old friends" ! Looks like you guy's have a good time whenever you get together! Good pics, keep em coming. The Regal


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 06/05/2009 9:19 AM
Tommy,

THX for the pix. You know I have NEVER seen Jonathan's backyard. I've been to his house numerous times to pick-up items, but never seen the railroad. Very nice. I love that picture of him in the chair, running his train. The good life, for sure. AND who is the "motley crew" at the tailgate?









See you guys tomorrow.



Me in the red shirt.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd,

Cool! A face to a name.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great pictures keep them comin and thanks for takin the time to do the pictures...


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to jump in on the event recap to present a very large public thanks to the illustrious JohnCorradini , JJ and Josh Updilke for providing unloading assitance this morning at the convention center. Invaluble. 
Allowed me to get the trailer moved within an hour or so. JJ and John especially form a terrific team with John C as motive power and JJ guiding the cart(seems sort of strange to write about JJ guiding????...). 
Of course Josh was able to both guide and drive all by his lonesome. We managed to get set up and out of the hall by 330 pm, less than 7 hours ! 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Bob Starr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gary Armitstead on 06/05/2009 9:19 AM
Tommy,

THX for the pix. You know I have NEVER seen Jonathan's backyard. I've been to his house numerous times to pick-up items, but never seen the railroad. Very nice. I love that picture of him in the chair, running his train. The good life, for sure. AND who is the "motley crew" at the tailgate?









See you guys tomorrow.



The "motley crew" and those in the other pictures are a hard working bunch of great guys! Without their great help the track would have never got up! It seemed tedious, but thanks everybody it's running and we should have it tweaked just right by Sunday afternoon when we have to tear it down
Bob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes Bob, they are a great bunch of guys.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

AND who is the "motley crew" at the tailgate?
First picture after "Then it was off to the Marriott, the BTS, meeting up with MLS friends and setting up the Live Steam Tack." is L-R myself and John Corradini. Second L-R is John, Howard Maculsay, myself, and Bob Starr. Third L-R is myself, Howard, Bob, and George Crabb. Fourth is JJ. Fifth L-R is JJ, myself, and Rod Fearnley. Last is John, Bob, and JJ.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm finally catching up! When the shuttle arrived at the Marriott, the first folks I recognized were in the first Marriott picture above. Plus, Tommy, of course. So, it was Dwight, John C., and Tommy. Among the three there was a cigarette, a beer, and a camera. I'll leave it to you to figure out what goes with each.


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

BTW, I REALLY had a lot of fun during the track set-up, especially since we were giving Dwight a hard time. It was fun and one of my favorite memories of the show.

I'll be an expert for the set-up next year!


----------

